

Analysis of Google Caffeine. - socratees
http://mashable.com/2009/08/10/google-caffeine/

======
bensummers
Wouldn't the preview version have less load than the current version, and is
likely to be faster simply because of that?

~~~
sound2man
I don't think that would be an issue, as it should be scaled to the traffic it
receives. I could be wrong though.

~~~
bensummers
Wouldn't the cluster have a certain minimum size to hold the index data? So
it's not going to start at one server and scale up, it's going to start at
hundreds.

But of course, I could be completely wrong, not knowing anything about how
Google works.

